# GA-Z77-D3H Probleme



## Deguaner3 (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir einen neun PC zusammengestellt.
Die Teile sind angekommen, habe alles ordnungsgemäß eingebaut.
Jetzt wollte ich den ersten Start vornehmen.
Alles ist schön angesprungen jedoch blieb das Bild des Monitors schwarz, er hat gar kein Signal erhalten.

Hier die verbauten Teile:

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x3.40GHz So1155 Box Ivy Bridge
OCZ Vertex 4 128GB SATA 6Gb/s
Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H Z77 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3
Gigabyte HD 7970 X3 Windforce
Corsair 8GB KIT DDR3-1600 CL9 Blue Vengeance Low Profile
Netzteil 580 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold
CPU Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken

Habe noch eine zweite Festplatte mit verbaut aus dem alten Rechner, da sind noch daten drauf die ich noch nicht gelöscht habe.

Habe den Monitor an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen, dann an das Mainboard, habe die Grafikkarte ausgebaut und nur den Monitor an das Mainboard angeschlossen jedoch blieb es immer schwarz und der Monitor bekommt kein Signal.
Hatte jemand evtl. das gleiche Problem oder weiß eine Lösung für mich?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Viele Grüße


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. Februar 2013)

Weiter geht es hier Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Kuma77 (22. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber hast auch den Sitz sämtlicher Stecker geprüft?
Ggf. auch mal das Kabel ausgewechselt, zumindest zu Testzwecken?
Kommt zwar selten vor, aber es kann vorkommen... Ggf. im BIOS mal schauen, ob der Onborad Ausgang für Monitor auch freigeschaltet ist.


----------



## Deguaner3 (24. Februar 2013)

Ich habe gestern den Rechner bei Atelco gelassen 
(leider keinen Termin deshalb kann es etwas dauern).
Ich hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes.
Ich hätte mir gleich dort alles kaufen und es von denen zusammenbauen lassen sollen,
ich wollte jedoch wieder dieses Gefühl von einem selbst zusammengebauten Rechners haben.

Schönen Abend an alle


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. Februar 2013)

Moin Moin

Danke für deine Rückinfo  

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Deguaner3 (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

der PC ist wieder da.
Erstmal danke an alle die mir bei dem Problemen geholfen haben.
Sollte jemanden interessieren wie es ausgegangen ist bzw. wie es weiter geht, der kann hier weiterlesen.

GA-Z77-D3H Probleme - Sockel 1155 - GIGABYTE Forum

Viele Grüße


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. Februar 2013)

Grüß dich  ist denn alles jetzt ok .. oder soll ich später anrufen ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Deguaner3 (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

also die Frage ob die Grafikkarte auf das Mainboard passt ist immer noch offen 
Ich würde einfach nur gerne wissen ob ich das mainboard behalten soll oder nicht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Chris2109 (28. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mir grade mal durchgelesen, was der von Atelco zu dir gesagt hat und halte es für reinen Schwachfug. Wenn es wirklich an dem von GigaByte verbauten Kühler liegen sollte, dann würde es mehr Threads mit diesem Problem geben und niemand könnte sein System mit einer GraKa betreiben. Ich habe das Board selber bis vor 2 Wochen im Betrieb gehabt und das ohne ein einziges Manko. Warte einfach auf deine neue GraKa und dann kannst du richtig loslegen. Wenn die GraKa wegen einem Kühler vom Board schief sein soll, dann würdest du sie schon gar nicht reinbekommen bzw. beim einrasten merken, dass etwas nicht passt.

MfG


----------



## Deguaner3 (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

das gleiche habe ich mir auch gedacht. Als ich die Graka rein habe, ist sie normal eingerastet mit dem Klick-Geräusch.
Mich hat es halt total verunsichert was der "Fachmann" gesagt hat da ich nicht wirklich die super Ahnung davon habe.
Ich warte bis die neue Grafikkarte da ist und versuche es dann.
Sollte es nicht gehen, hoffe ich mal das Gigabyte so Kulant ist und mir das Board gegen ein anderes eintauscht (obwohl die 14 Tage Rückgaberecht vorbei sind)

Viele Grüße


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. März 2013)

Moin  ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es am kühler liegt weil die Bauhöhe des Kühlers, unterhalb des PICE Oberkante liegt  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Deguaner3 (1. März 2013)

Hallo,

ok, ich warte ab und hoffe einfach das Beste 

Viele Grüße


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. März 2013)

alles klar, bitte berichte  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Deguaner3 (7. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

heute ist die neue Grafikkarte gekommen.
Habe mich soeben dran gemacht sie einzubauen.
Nach dem einschalten laufen alle Kühler an, auch die der Grafikkarte es kommt jedoch nichts auf den Monitor.
Wenn ich die Grafikkarte rausnehme und den PC nur über die on-board betreibe bekomme ich ein Bild.
Sobald ich die Grafikkarte einbaue und den PC starte, kommt kein Bild.
Was kann ich noch machen ?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Luemmel (8. März 2013)

HAst du im BIOS die Onboard Grafik deaktiviert und die PCIe Graffikkarte als primäre Grafikausgabe gesetzt?

Welches Kabel benutzt du zum Monitor? Evtl. beim Monitor den richtigen Eingang wählen (hdmi, dvi, vga?)
Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass 2 Grafikkarten defekt sind.

PCIe Stromversorgung richtig angeschlossen, eingerastet an der Graka?

Grüße

Luemmel


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Hallo Luemmel,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Tut mir leid, ich bin wie schon erwähnt nicht so ein Fachmann was das alles angeht.
Du meinst also, ich muss bei dem normalen Hochfahren, mit der Onboard Grafikkarte, in das BIOS rein und dort gibt
es eine Einstellung in welcher ich die Onboard Grafik deaktiviere und die PCIe Graffikkarte als primäre Grafikausgabe einstellen kann?
Muss ich nach dieser Einstellung den PC gleich wieder ausmachen, die Grafikkarte einbauen und es wieder versuchen?

Ich habe es gestern mit allen anschlussarten und Kabeln an der Grafikkarte versucht !

Viele Grüße


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. März 2013)

Bekommst du von der OnBoard Grafik (IGP) noch ein Bild, wenn die neue Grafikkarte drinsteckt?? 

Normalerweise wird im BIOS/UEFI die OnBoard GraKa automatisch abgeschaltet, wenn ne dedizierte GraKa eingesteckt wird.

*Edit:* Das die GraKa wegen dem Southbridge Kühler nicht läuft halte ich auch für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Eventuell sitzt der Kühlkörper ein bisschen schie auf dem Chip, aber da die Grafikkarte ja im PCI-E Slot richtig einrastet sollte alles gut sein.


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Hallo Joungmerlin,

wenn die neue Grafikkarte drin ist, bleibt der Monitor leer. Kommt die Grafikkarte raus, geht alles ohne Probleme!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. März 2013)

Ok, dann funzt die Autoabschaltung der IGP schonmal.

Jetzt mal ne ganz dumme Frage: 

Wenn du die Grafikkarte eingebaut hast, steckst du auch schon das Kabel zum Monitor in die Grafikkarte und lässt die nicht auf den Anschlüssen des Mainbords, oder??


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Also sobald ich die Grafikkarte rein habe, habe ich das Kabel auch gleich an die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. März 2013)

Kannst du mal schauen, ob die Grafikkarte vielleicht doch auf dem Kühlkörper der SB aufliegt?? 

Nicht das die da dran kommt, und der Kühler schließt die verschiedenen Schichten der Leiterbahnen (Layer) kurz. Wäre zwar auch sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber auch nicht unmöglich.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

Moin, ist soweit alles Inordnung ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Also was ich sehen konnte, war zwischen dem Kühler und der Grafikkarte minimaler Abstand (alles andere wäre wirklich nicht normal).


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. März 2013)

Hast du auch schon probiert, ob die GraKa in dem anderen PCI-E 16x Slot läuft??

*Edit:*
Welche Anschlussart nutz du?? DVI, HDMI oder noch AGP??


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Ja, habe gestern auch den anderen Slot probiert, war das gleiche Ergebnis.

Ich habe es mit DVI, HDMI und per Adapter auch AGP versucht, alles mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. März 2013)

Hast du nen Mainboardspeaker am Front Panel angeschlossen?? Also hörst du irgendwelche Pieptöne beim Einschalten?? 

Eventuell mal Lautsprecher an der Soundkarte einstecken und anschalten. Manche Boards geben diese Pieptöne bei Fehlern auch über die Soundkarte aus, wenn am Frontpanel kein Speaker angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Also Pieptöne höre ich keine. Lautsprecher habe ich noch keine angeschlossen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. März 2013)

Kontrolliere auch mal bitte die BIOS Version. Auf der Gigabyte HP gibt es zwei, davon ein Beta BIOS.

F18: Normal
F19g: Beta BIOS (was damit gefixed wurde steht leider nicht bei. Vll. kann sich GBTTM mal dazu äußern.


OK, also schonmal kein Speaker am Front Panel. Das Board sollte wenigstens ein mal piepen um zu melden das alles i.O. ist.


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Welche BIOS Version bräuchte ich ?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

Oh, wird meine Hilfe nicht benötigt  ?


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Ich kann jede Hilfe gebrauchen.
Will nicht wieder in nen Fachladen laufen um wieder Geld zu bezahlen damit die mir sagen was nicht stimmt


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. März 2013)

GBTTM schrieb:


> Oh, wird meine Hilfe nicht benötigt  ?



LOL... Lass ma ein paar konstruktive Vorschläge hören. 

BTW: Welche fixes wurden in das Beta BIOS F19b gepackt?? Auf der HP steht dazu ja nix.

*Edit:*

Aus deinen Lautsprechern kommen auch keine Beep Codes?? Hast du vielleicht noch einen in nem alten Gehäuse, wenn ja bitte anschließen.
Die Graka auch bitte mal in nem anderen Rechner testen. Nich das die auch kaputt is.

*Edit 2:* Mach auch bitte nochmal nen CMOS Reset.


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Das Problem ist, ich habe keinen anderen Rechner nur einen Laptop und leider auch nicht die Möglichkeit die Grafikkarte bei jemand anderem zu testen.
Es wäre aber schon sehr schlecht wenn die zweite Grafikkarte auch defekt wäre!

Kann ich auch einfach normale Lautspreche anschließen?

Wie führe ich den Reset durch? (will da nichts falsch machen).
Ist nach dem Reset alles wieder weg oder fährt der Computer trotzdem ganz normal wieder hoch ?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

Wie ist der STATUS jetzt ? ..


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Da ich leider in der Arbeit bin, kann ich die gegebenen Tipps erst zu Hause ausprobieren.

Werde als erstes im BIOS die onBoard Grafik deaktivieren und die Grafikkarte anwählen.

Sollte das nichts bringen würde ich den CMOS Reset durchführen.

Oder lieber die andere Reihenfolge?


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. März 2013)

CMOS Clear:

Über dem Frontpanelanschluss ist noch ein 2-Pin Anschluss.

1. Den Rechner komplett runterfahren, am besten noch den Rechner noch vom Strom trennen (Kabel aus dem Netzteil ziehen). Netzteil noch am Schalter ausschalten.

2. Den Powerbutton ein paar mal drücken. Dann entladen sich noch die Kondensatoren.

3. Jetzt entweder die oben angesprochenen 2 Pins mit nem kleinen metallischen Gegenstand für ca. 10 bis 15 Sekunden überbrücken. Oder alternativ zum überbrücken der Pins für ein bis zwei Minuten die BIOS Batterie entfernen. Dabei bitte sehr vorsichtig sein damit die Halterung nicht beschädigt wird.

4. Jetzt wieder alles anschalten, bzw. Strom wieder anklemmen und den Rechner starten. Ins BIOS/UEFI gehen und "Load Optimized Defaults". Dann "Save and Exit".

*Edit:* 
Bei der Batterievariante musst du im BIOS/UEFI vor dem "Save and Exit" noch Datum und Uhr wieder einstellen. Diese Methode solltest du am besten anwenden.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

Deguaner3, bist du telefonisch erreichbar ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Anleitung Joungmerlin.

@GBTTM:

Leider nur zu Hause und da bin ich heute erst recht spät da ich in der Arbeit viel zu tun habe


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

Ok, dann bitte so wie oben beschrieben folgen und bitte berichten. Gruß


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

ok, ich werde es so versuchen.
Erst die Reset Variante oder erst das mit der Onboard Grafikkarte deaktivieren ?

Viele Grüße


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

erst reseten


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. März 2013)

Mach erstmal den Reset mit der Batterievariante.


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Ok, danke.
Werde es gleich ausprobieren und wieder berichten

Sobald ich den Reset durchgeführt habe, gleich die Grafikkarte einlegen oder erstmal ohne hochfahren ?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

gut alles klar


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. März 2013)

Wenn dann erstmal ohne die GraKa hochfahren, und ins BIOS/UEFI und die "Optimized Settings" laden und auch Datum und Uhrzeit neu einstellen.

Du könntest auch erstmal probieren nen Fehler bewusst zu verursachen, und Beeb Codes zu erzwingen.
Dazu mußt du den Rechner nur ohne RAM starten.

Hier mal ein Link zu ner Liste was die Beep Codes bedeuten: LINK


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Wow, das es sowas gibt 
Dazu muss ich aber nen Lautsprecher anschließen !


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

Danke @
*Joungmerlin* 
  für die Liste


----------



## RaZiest (8. März 2013)

hallo erstma, bin neu hier und gerade gesehen, das das thema hier aktuell ist!

habe exakt das gleiche problem wie der TE!

gleiches board, gleiche karte,

das problem ist, sobald ich die graka mit spannung versorge , bootet das system nicht mehr. nehm ich spannung weg läuft alles einwandfrei!  auch das beschriebene problem mit southbridge(?)-Kühler ist mir aufgefallen, ist sehr eng, aber karte rastet ein. sitzt allerdings bescheiden...   

gibts denn schon lösungen?  bin auch telefonisch erreichbar! 

hab auch schon verschiede arten der spannungsversorgung getestet!

gruss........


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

Klar  gib mir deineNR


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Solltet Ihr Erfolg haben gebt mir bitte bescheid


----------



## RaZiest (8. März 2013)

@ GBTTM   .....  hast PM !


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

bekommen und telen bereits !


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Seid Ihr schon weiter ?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

Jup  und erfolgreich !


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Was wars ?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

Geduld  *RaZiest  *möchte es gern selbst erklären  Gruß GBTTM

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/100516-raziest.html


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Tschuldigung 
Ich bete darum das es auch die Lösung für mein Problem ist !


----------



## RaZiest (8. März 2013)

ho,

also erstma fettesten dank an GBTTM !  ...wären alle supporter so hilfreich, freundlich und kompetent, die foren im netz wären nur halb so voll, und viele viele anwender glücklicher!


zur problemlösung:  war das bios, meine bios-version war F12 und die aktuelle ist F19...

an alle die das gleiche prob haben:  ladet folgende datei  http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList...7-d3h_f19g.exe

nehmt nen usb-stick (vorher formatieren, das sonst probleme mit der datei-groesse auftreten können), und speichert die datei auf dem stick, nun entpacken!  nun sollten 3 dateien erscheinen, wovon "Z77D3H.F19g" die wichtige ist.

steckt den stick in den rechner welcher die probleme macht (graka NICHT angeschlossen), geht ins bios , ins Q-Flash, wählt den usb-stick, dann "Z77D3H.F19g"
und folgt den anweisungen. wenn die fertigmeldung kommt,...jetzt, wichtig!:, die default-einstellungen des bios laden!!! schaltet den rechner aus. ALLE kabel vom rechner abziehen, und min. 10 sek lang den powerknopf des systems gedrückt halten. alle kabel mitsamt graka anschliessen (monitor an graka, sollte schon funzen) und wieder ins bios! nun kontrollieren ob die ahci(im bios xhci genannt)-einstellungen auf "enabled" stehen.

Fertig!

hoffe ich habe alles richtig wiedergegeben und nix vergessen...!?

@GBTTM: ---bitte korrigiere mich, falls dies der fall sein sollte...

grüsse und viel erfolg...  ich gehe win installen....


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

Cool  ... Note 2+ Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für die hilfreiche Zusammenfassung, ich hoffe ich kriege das genauso hin.
Da ich nicht der geschickteste bei solchen Sachen bin werde ich wohl etwas für brauchen aber die Hoffnung stibrt zuletzt.
Nochmals vielen Dank


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

... und den Jocker Hotline wenn alle Stricke reißen  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

ja, wenn  ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiss wird es darauf hinauslaufen !


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

nana... ich beiße nicht


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Ich hoffe es klappt, meine Frau kann das Thema PC nicht mehr hören und sehen


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

Wird schon


----------



## Deguaner3 (8. März 2013)

Hallo,

leider funktioniert der Link mit dem Download nicht.
Ist der hier richtig : GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z77-D3H (rev. 1.0)

und dann das F19g ?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mystik (9. März 2013)

jo, das sollte korret sein.
is ja dein board


----------



## Deguaner3 (10. März 2013)

Die default einstellungen, ist das dann der punkt wo er fragt "Bios update is completed"  power off   oder  reboot.  Muss ich da reboot wählen ?


----------



## Mystik (10. März 2013)

Ne, das ist nur ob er neu starten soll oder PC ausschalten.
Die default Einstellungen kannst du im BIOS selbst laden. Glaub auf der Seite wo auch "Save & Exit" ist.


----------



## Deguaner3 (10. März 2013)

Jetzt habe ich es wohl. Das Bild kommt durch die Grafikkarte 
Leider fährt mein windows jetzt nicht hoch, da steht kann nicht gestartet werde,dies kann auf kürzlich durchgeführte hardware oder softwareänderung zurückgeführt werden.
Muss ich windows neu installieren ?
Soll  ich jetzt die Driver CD der Grafikkarte noch benutzen oder einfach ein Treiber update im System machen ?

viele Grüße


----------



## Mystik (10. März 2013)

Denke schon das Windoof neu installiert werden sollte. Schadet ja auch nie 
Treiber kannst am besten Aktuelle auf der AMD Seite runter laden, einfach oben rechts passende auswählen


----------



## Deguaner3 (10. März 2013)

So, die Grafikkarte funktioniert.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch updates laden und die ersten tests mit spielen durchführen.
Ich möchte mich bei jedem einzelnen von Euch bedanken, ihr habt mir viel Ärger ersparrt und mir sehr weiter geholfen.
Ihr seid echt spitze.
Ein rießen LOB an jeden Einzelnen.
Was ich noch fragen wollte. Wie gut funktioniert die von mir verwendetet F19g BIOS Beta?
Oder sollte ich die 18 Version nehmen? Funktioniert da auch alles ohne Probleme?

Vielen Dank


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. März 2013)

Danke für dein Feedback  Gruß GBTTM


----------

